# Những thực phẩm cần bổ sung trước tết



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (26/1/19)

Khi bước vào những ngày tết cơ thể chúng ta phải dung nạp một lượng lớn nước uống có cồn, trong khi đó lại ít cung cấp dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể. Chính vì thế những ngày trước tết chúng ta cần cung cấp đủ chất dinh dưỡng và đừng quên 7 loại thực phẩm hữu ích dưới đây nếu bạn muốn bổ sung dinh dưỡng, giảm mệt mỏi, tăng năng lượng cho cơ thể trong những ngày giáp Tết nhé.





​
*Các loại đậu*
Bạn nên biết rằng sắt giúp tạo ra năng lượng cho con người đồng thời nó mang nhiệm vụ giúp vận chuyển oxy tới các bộ phận và cơ bắp trong cơ thể của bạn. Vì vậy nếu cơ thể bị thiếu sắt có thể dẫn tới hiện tượng thiếu máu làm bạn cảm thấy chóng mặt và có cảm giác mệt mỏi. Ngoài gan, thịt nạc là nguồn chứa nhiều sắt nhất thì các loại đậu như đậu đỏ, đậu đen, đậu nành sẽ giúp bổ sung lượng sắt dồi dào cho cơ thể của bạn.
Trong những ngày Tết cận kề bạn nên bổ sung sắt để giảm sự mệt mỏi và chóng mặt cho cơ thể.

*Chuối*
Chuối là một trong những thực phẩm có năng lượng cao vì bên trong có chứa lượng carbohydrates phong phú rất dễ hấp thu. Chuối giàu kali giúp duy trì các cơ bắp và các chức năng thần kinh. Kali không những giúp lưu giữ trong cơ thể được lâu. Nếu lượng kali trong cơ thể quá thấp có thể gây đau cơ, nhịp tim không đều, phản ứng chậm chạp. Ăn một vài quả chuối có thể khắc phục rõ rệt tình trạng thiếu kali.
Chuẩn bị Tết rồi hãy bổ sung một vài quả chuối hàng ngày để tăng cường sức khỏe cho cơ thể.
Chuối là thực phẩm bạn nên bổ sung trước Tết để tăng cườn kali

*Rau chân vịt*
Rau chân vịt có chứa rất nhiều magiê, một khoáng chất mà nhiều phụ nữ dễ bị thiếu hụt. Vai trò của magiê trong cơ thể con người là xây dựng cơ bắp. Nó còn giúp chuyển hóa carbohydrate thành năng lượng có sẵn. Mỗi ngày cơ thể chị em cần đáp ứng khoảng 280mg magiê. Nếu thiếu hụt, bạn sẽ cảm thấy rất mệt mỏi. Vào ngày Tết bạn sẽ phải làm rất nhiều việc khiến luôn căng thẳng, mệt mỏi do vậy có thể bổ sung thêm rau chân vịt trong bữa ăn hàng ngày.

*Dâu tây*
Vitamin C sẽ giúp cơ thể hấp thụ các chất sắt, do đó hỗ trợ các tế bào hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt hơn. Dâu tây rất giàu vitamin C, vì thế, ăn dâu tây sẽ làm cho cơ thể của bạn tràn đầy năng lượng. Tết sắp tới rồi, hãy bổ sung dâu tây để cơ thể tràn đầy năng lượng nhé.

*Ngũ cốc*
Một số người nhận thấy rằng nếu ăn bữa sáng có hàm lượng chất xơ cao thì sẽ không có cảm giác đói. Điều này được giải thích là các chất xơ làm cho tiêu hóa chậm xuống, liên tục cung cấp carbohydrate cho các mạch máu, nhờ đó đảm bảo dòng năng lượng ổn định trong một thời gian dài hơn.Bột yến mạch là loại thực phẩm giàu chất xơ giúp giải phóng năng lượng từ từ và cân bằng. Vì vậy cơ thể có nồng độ đường trong máu được duy trì ở mức cao, và do đó sẽ không sớm cảm thấy đói và tràn đầy năng lượng.
Bổ sung ngũ cốc giúp tăng cường năng lượng cho cơ thể của bạn

*Cá ngừ*
Cá ngừ không chỉ chứa lượng protein cao mà còn chứa tyrosine phong phú. Chất tyrosine giúp sản xuất các chất dẫn truyền thần kinh, vì thế. Sự hiện diện của tyrosine trong cơ thể con người có thể giúp mọi người tăng sự tập trung và suy nghĩ nhanh chóng.

*Sữa chua không béo*
Nhiều phụ nữ sẽ cảm thấy mệt mỏi và buồn ngủ trước và sau thời kỳ kinh nguyệt. Một nghiên cứu cho thấy thực phẩm ăn uống có lượng canxi phong phú, chẳng hạn như sữa chua không béo có thể cải thiện đáng kể tình hình khó chịu này. Nếu bạn ăn 3 cốc sữa chua tách kem hoặc hai ly sữa thì bạn có thể làm giảm bớt các triệu chứng đau bụng, mệt mỏi, cảm giác khó chịu... Nguyên do là vì canxi làm giảm căng cơ, ổn định nội tiết. Ngoài ra việc ăn sữa chua giúp cải thiện da bạn giúp bạn có được làn da đẹp mịn màng hơn.
Do vậy hãy bổ sung sữa chua trong ngày cận Tết vừa giảm mệt mỏi lại giúp bạn có được làn da đẹp mịn màng.


----------

